# She's a beaut!



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Put this machine together for one of my best buddies, what can I say I like taking care of my friends. He picked it up cheap, $125 as far as I know, so no expense was spared with mods. Its a early 2000s model as far as I can tell, no rust, just scuffs here and there, healthy augers, healthy motor etc. 

Here is what was done to it.


Complete tear down.
New bearings for driveshaft/components.
Mobil 1 grease for the gearbox.
Zerk fitting for gearbox.
Drain, refill, bleed the HST.
Changed the pin on the driveshaft to a new one, as I dont trust the old one due to age.
New impeller bearing.
New belts.
New auger bearings.
Painted some of the parts to protect against rust.
HD ariens side skids.
Painted augers.
Gripo Bucket extension.
Oil Change.
Drainzit attachment
Carb rebuild.
New spark plug.
Valve adjustment.
Disassembly and lubrication of handle bar and its components.
Full custom wiring harness with bridge rectifier, capacitors, weatherproof switches etc for LED and heated handwarmer grips.
Ariens Hand warmers.
18W LED with custom bracket.


The wiring harness took longer than anticipated as I went overboard with the weatherproof connectors to make sure the harness can be serviced interdependently if needed without decommissioning the machine. 

He is excited for his new toy which both himself and I are hoping would serve him for years to come, ciao.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Holy cow JnC. I need friends half as nice as you. Super kind of you...I also sense it was a labour of love as well. I totally get that 

Beautiful restoration.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you . Yes, it indeed is labor of love as even I dont remember the number of hours put into this machine a good estimate would be north of 20.

I forgot to mention, I also took apart the chute handle and welded a collar to the support bracket as the OE plastic bush has no chance to withstand the wear it has to go through over the years. The collar is an inch long and gives nice support to the handle when turning the chute.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

JnC said:


> Thank you . Yes, it indeed is labor of love as even I dont remember the number of hours put into this machine a good estimate would be north of 20.
> 
> I forgot to mention, I also took apart the chute handle and welded a collar to the support bracket as the OE plastic bush has no chance to withstand the wear it has to go through over the years. The collar is an inch long and gives nice support to the handle when turning the chute.


Nice touch. I love fixing these machines as well. But you've gone above and beyond. I hope your friend appreciates all the work


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

2 questions if you dont mind. Great work BTW. You gave me confidence to attempt the RST repair/service.

1. what size collar did you weld onto that support bracket? can you get it from a hardware store? I see this problem on just about every old Honda. I tell people that plastic one is worthless.

2. What kind of pin do you use for the drive shaft? Do you have a link? Do you drill out the old one on a table drill? and then have to press in a new one? donyboy73 really doesnt suggest it as its not a factory fix. you have had success doing this I assume. 

I have done about 8-10 of these but always bought the axle gear set . I recently got a couple from bikebandit for $103 compared to $144 from boats and $149 I think from Honda. I'm like you. Dont wanna use old pin even if it looks okay.

too much freaking work to do it twice.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

How did he manage to get it for $125 ?? That's just crazy for a nice tracked Honda.

.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Most of the stuff on the machine is metric so its tough to find something thats exact fit. The collar was made using 1/2" ID steel pipe that I drilled and honed out to accept the crank. I left enough space inside that the crank was free to move without being too loose or bind.

The pins that I have been using are M7X35mm HSS pins that you can pick up from ebay. I have used about 20 of these so far without any issue. I have to grind them down a bit to fit snug in the gear opening and I have to hone the inside of the driveshaft a bit to hammer them in, the 70mm length helps as all you need is around 60~65mm but due to hammering the pin the head gets deformed sometimes, only slightly though, that gets taken care of using the grinder.

I'll see if I can find the link to the auction, I did buy a ton of them so I think I am all set for a while .

The old pin can usually be hammered out using a knock and some heat.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Here is the listing, sorry I updated the post above, its not 70mm long lol. 

They are M7X35mm

You only need 30ish mm but the extra can be grounded as aforementioned.









M4 M5 M6 M7 M8 M9 Dowel Pins Cylindrical Pins Position Pins Bearing steel GB119 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for M4 M5 M6 M7 M8 M9 Dowel Pins Cylindrical Pins Position Pins Bearing steel GB119 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> How did he manage to get it for $125 ?? That's just crazy for a nice tracked Honda.
> 
> .


But it sounds like JnC put over $1000 of work and parts into it. I usually take before and after pictures.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> But it sounds like JnC put over $1000 of work and parts into it. I usually take before and after pictures.


he sent me this listing picture, apparently the machine was covered with shrubs and vines etc.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> he sent me this listing picture, apparently the machine was covered with shrubs and vines etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 170231


around Tahoe that would still be $1000 machine. Im seeing old 828's listed for 2k here and they are selling.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

How’s the supply of used machine over there ?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

we could ship them west and make money on as is


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> How’s the supply of used machine over there ?


well thats just it. supply is very low. I ran out a couple weeks ago. with no exaggeration I could sell dozens more. The dealer told me they have over 200 pre-orders for new models with electric start.it's crazy around here.

I have 2 928's , 2 828's, a 1132 in the making but the going is slow. doing too many services for other people and have no time for my own projects. guaranteed good money if i could get them done. I get several emails or messages from people every week from people wondering if i have anything ready.

It's either feast or famine in this crazy business.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ seriously, even if you haul all of them there lol


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

JnC said:


> he sent me this listing picture, apparently the machine was covered with shrubs and vines etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 170231


In Canada treating a snowblower that way will get you 5 years in prison. True fact.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> In Canada treating a snowblower that way will get you 5 years in prison. True fact.


Oddly enough, I like these kind of projects where the machines are about ready to go to the dump and need rescuing, I get weird satisfaction from fixing stuff that people have given up on . 

Picked up a machine a few years ago where owner had backed onto the bucket and mangled it pretty badly, he then picked up another identical machine with a blown motor, swapped the buckets and sold the rest. So I ended up with a machine with badly mangled bucket and a blown 9hp motor lol. 


The bucket got fixed through my bodyshop connection, they were able to bolt it to the frame straightener and pull out the bucket and then hammer out the dents, $100 well spent I'd say; I was able to fix the motor by putting in a new piston/rings and rod. I am trying to find a picture of the unit but no luck so far, I will update the thread if I do find it.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> In Canada treating a snowblower that way will get you 5 years in prison. True fact.


Yes the authorities are cracking down on snow blower abuse, as well as illegal maple syrup stills.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> But it sounds like JnC put over $1000 of work and parts into it. I usually take before and after pictures.


I love a good show and tell. It's also educational on what goes where and in some cases it's a good place to steal a photo or two to use in another thread to answer a problem and show what you're talking about.

Fully understood. It was rebuilt with a lot of love. It's just that around here in the sitting in the yard with vines and weeds but running condition it'd be at least an eight hundred dollar machine. Hose it down, drive it over onto a driveway and take some photos of it clean and it'd jump to > $1,000 I'd love to see one of those around here for under $500. It'd be a good test on how fast I can hook up the trailer.










.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I love a good show and tell. It's also educational on what goes where and in some cases it's a good place to steal a photo or two to use in another thread to answer a problem and show what you're talking about.
> 
> Fully understood. It was rebuilt with a lot of love. It's just that around here in the sitting in the yard with vines and weeds but running condition it'd be at least an eight hundred dollar machine. Hose it down, drive it over onto a driveway and take some photos of it clean and it'd jump to > $1,000 I'd love to see one of those around here for under $500. It'd be a good test on how fast I can hook up the trailer.
> View attachment 170264
> ...



From my conversation about it he literally was the first guy to inquire within 5 minutes of the listing going up and was there in 20 minutes with his truck, it helps that he was in Boston at the time. He told me that when he pulled up the owner was on the phone with another inquirer who wanted to get there right away as well but the seller was going down the list according to the order of people that inquired rather than first come first serve. 

I am usually on the wrong end of this shtick lol, if I am the first one to inquire then the owner goes "first come first serve" and if I ready to come as "first come first serve" then the sellers are usually " first to inquire gets the first crack".


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry to go off topic but I understand. I hate when I'm calling and someone is telling me that they have a no show but want to give them more time








If I'm selling and you don't show up when you're supposed to I'm on to the next person, sorry if you then decide to show up. That's just grumpy old me.


.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I love a good show and tell. It's also educational on what goes where and in some cases it's a good place to steal a photo or two to use in another thread to answer a problem and show what you're talking about.
> 
> Fully understood. It was rebuilt with a lot of love. It's just that around here in the sitting in the yard with vines and weeds but running condition it'd be at least an eight hundred dollar machine. Hose it down, drive it over onto a driveway and take some photos of it clean and it'd jump to > $1,000 I'd love to see one of those around here for under $500. It'd be a good test on how fast I can hook up the trailer.
> View attachment 170264
> ...


This is what got me started. Was walking dogs one day and saw a Honda HS828 at curb with a free sign on it. Turned key on and it started right up. Next st over so drove it home. Had NOT A CLUE about honda snowblowers . But some homework showed me how to check one out.

The augers didnt work. Some more homework on you tube and other places said check the cable, impeller pin , belt. Belt? where the heck are the belts. belt was broken and to replace the auger belt you had to SPLIT the machine??????

Oh no, I cant do this. Watched a video and gave it a try. Took maybe 5 hours , LOL. After that it WORKED!!!!

Cleaned it up and sold it for $800!!! ( could have gotten a lot more ) Total investment was a $24 belt . ( didnt know enough at the time to change the impeller bearing )

I was hooked. Have since found many many machines that were given up on by owners for the SIMPLEST things. Maybe a belt, cable, bad gas , etc. You pros know what I am talking about.

What i do is the most fun I have ever had. Some people think I am a magic man when I get an engine running that wouldnt start for 3-4 years or unseize an engine. It's great fun.

I take before and after pictures on almost every project. people started calling/messaging/emailing me to death every time it snowed usually with the same questions.

So I started my own snowblower forum mainly to help LOCAL Honda owners out with the most common basic repairs. When I came across a problem with someones machine I would document it on the group from start to finish. It's very satisfying to help people like this SBF has helped me and thousands more. A lot of you people ( you know who you are ) have helped me tremendously. When I joined here did not know one thing.

I just wish I had come across that Honda 30 years ago. Getting up there in age so dont know how long I can keep this up.

Thanks. Pics are just a typical before and after like @JnC does. Still trying to get at his level.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Thanks. Pics are just a typical before and after like @JnC does. Still trying to get at his level.



Please, dont be modest, you are a genius with the work you do  and you are a fellow New Englander, could be something in the water here beside the usual toxins hehe.

I started with an old HS35 that I picked up for $50 and fixed the carb, that was the first instance of me every working on small engines, a bit intimidating at first but once I got the hang of it and enjoyed the gratification I was hooked.

Gave that machine to an old lady who is a patron at my workplace.

Most of my earlier homeowner life I made due with an old POS 5hp craftsman machine that myself and the neighbor used each snow storm, after the winter of 2011 I said to myself "there has to be a better way". Then the search of a cheap honda was initiated, traveled 1.5 hours to Springfield, MA and bought two partial HS624 machines and in the fall I put them together with a 9hp GX240 motor.






From there on onwards its been nothing but Hondas or Yamahas. The wife hates it as the garage looks like a organized chaos but she knows I need this escape to keep my sanity lol.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh an advantage of knowing someone like me is that pretty much everyone in the family and closed circle of friends have a Honda now to meet their snowblowing needs .


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

You are both red machine masters and key members of this forum with your helpful and interesting posts.

JnC, that is one of the best restoration/upgrades I have seen, wonderful work. Do you still have it, and what is your favourite Honda model?

Thanks guys


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Ziggy65 said:


> You are both red machine masters and key members of this forum with your helpful and interesting posts.
> 
> JnC, that is one of the best restoration/upgrades I have seen, wonderful work. Do you still have it, and what is your favourite Honda model?
> 
> Thanks guys



Unfortunately, no. I sold that machine to upgrade to a HS1332, which oddly enough has been sitting pretty in the garage for 4 years without me ever getting to use it as there are other machines in the way/projects that take care of the driveway every time it snows.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Please, dont be modest, you are a genius with the work you do  and you are a fellow New Englander, could be something in the water here beside the usual toxins hehe.
> 
> I started with an old HS35 that I picked up for $50 and fixed the carb, that was the first instance of me every working on small engines, a bit intimidating at first but once I got the hang of it and enjoyed the gratification I was hooked.
> 
> ...


I didnt know a 9 horse would bolt onto a 6 bed. SEE? learn something new every day here.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

JnC said:


> From my conversation about it he literally was the first guy to inquire within 5 minutes of the listing going up and was there in 20 minutes with his truck, it helps that he was in Boston at the time. He told me that when he pulled up the owner was on the phone with another inquirer who wanted to get there right away as well but the seller was going down the list according to the order of people that inquired rather than first come first serve.


A long haul trucker I know from another forum tells me that there is some regional etiquette involved with selling stuff online if you get a good response. In some areas it is expected first come (with cash) first served. In other areas if you call and commit verbally, the unspoken rule is that you hold the merchandise until the customer shows, but you can keep a list and use it if the customer is a no show after XX hrs. And in some it's a free for all—you can even change your asking price if someone shows up as the deal is going down.

Like life isn't complicated enough that I need to know the rules based on geography now. Grrrr.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I didnt know a 9 horse would bolt onto a 6 bed. SEE? learn something new every day here.



It actually doesnt, not without some persuasion. Honda stamps out the chassis plate with two sets of holes. One set for 6/7 hp motors and one set for 8/9 hp motors. I had to cut off the 6hp set and weld studs to the 9hp set. The prepunched holes help locating the studs. 

The 11hp and 13 hp will fit as well, no precut holes though you'd have to measure, drill and weld the studs.


----------



## Lobbyu (Oct 27, 2020)

JnC said:


> Put this machine together for one of my best buddies, what can I say I like taking care of my friends. He picked it up cheap, $125 as far as I know, so no expense was spared with mods. Its a early 2000s model as far as I can tell, no rust, just scuffs here and there, healthy augers, healthy motor etc.
> 
> Here is what was done to it.
> 
> ...


Beautiful restoration JnC! Wanna head out west to Utah and finish rebuilding my HS928 T R-Trany gearcase? I am way over my head, but determined. Thanks to your step x step illustrated guidance I've installed the new parts kit for the gear case. Now struggling to remember how to reassemble the crawler, bearings and get it back to blowing the greatest snow on earth!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Once in awhile you get a dream deal on a blower. Got this 828 for a song from a guy who gave up on it maybe 20 years ago because it wouldnt start.

very low hours. all it needed was a general service and a carb cleanout.

this kind of makes up for the dogs that take so much work.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

JnC said:


> It actually doesnt, not without some persuasion. Honda stamps out the chassis plate with two sets of holes. One set for 6/7 hp motors and one set for 8/9 hp motors. I had to cut off the 6hp set and weld studs to the 9hp set. The prepunched holes help locating the studs.
> 
> The 11hp and 13 hp will fit as well, no precut holes though you'd have to measure, drill and weld the studs.


May I infer from this that an HS622 could be upgraded to a 722?


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Very nice work, JnC! Where did you get the bucket extender? Can you post a link?

Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mikeinri said:


> Very nice work, JnC! Where did you get the bucket extender? Can you post a link?


You'll have to make an expedition to the Great White North:





Search results for: 'honda extension' | ESF Equipments


Consult our vast selection of original and replacement parts for lawnmowers, tractors, snow blowers by brands like Honda, Lawn-boy, MDT and Stiga.




www.esfdirect.com


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

mikeinri said:


> Very nice work, JnC! Where did you get the bucket extender? Can you post a link?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike


It looks as though one can make one fairly easy with a piece of sheet metal and a brake.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> It looks as though one can make one fairly easy with a piece of sheet metal and a brake.


You'll need a serious brake (more serious than mine). The Gripo unit is made of pretty heavy gauge steel and has a tricky narrow 1/4" bend on the front edge. You'll also need a decent shear and a hole punch. It's also nicely powder coated. A pretty good deal for the price. What we really need is a forum member as an agent in Canada to purchase them and forward to us unfortunates in the states.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I thought so. I thought the border was closed, not that I'm close enough to make that drive worth it just for a bucket extender! 

I don't know why a Canadian dealer can't/won't ship those here (or at least team up with some USA dealers). What are you supposed to do if you live in USA but own a Canadian machine, and it needs other Canada-only parts???

Mike


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

mikeinri said:


> I thought so. I thought the border was closed, not that I'm close enough to make that drive worth it just for a bucket extender!
> 
> I don't know why a Canadian dealer can't/won't ship those here (or at least team up with some USA dealers). What are you supposed to do if you live in USA but own a Canadian machine, and it needs other Canada-only parts???
> 
> Mike


There is no easy way to get these any more, I called the manufacturer, the distributor and a local dealer in Etobicoke, ON. They just wont ship them to the states any more. I needed a few of these so had to place an order with a local dealer in Etobicoke, prepay for everything and had them all picked up by my in-laws last week. I was meeting up with them at the Lewiston, NY boarder this weekend to pick up the kids and the wife as they were there for the holidays. 

I cant shoot up to Etobicoke as I usually do due to work/time and Canadian authorities have a mandatory 14 quarantine restriction for all immediate family travelers.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

BTW the website might be ESF but the extensions are still made by GRIPO, just checked one of them to confirm; quality and materials are still the same.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

JnC said:


> There is no easy way to get these any more, I called the manufacturer, the distributor and a local dealer in Etobicoke, ON. They just wont ship them to the states any more. I needed a few of these so had to place an order with a local dealer in Etobicoke, prepay for everything and had them all picked up by my in-laws last week. I was meeting up with them at the Lewiston, NY boarder this weekend to pick up the kids and the wife as they were there for the holidays.
> 
> I cant shoot up to Etobicoke as I usually do due to work/time and Canadian authorities have a mandatory 14 quarantine restriction for all immediate family travelers.


But still, semi-rigs run non-stop across the border 24/365......
And why can't YOUR parts be on 1 of those semi-rigs?
Honest question.
CBS ran an article on an American in Idaho at the border who is losing his shirt because Canadians can't come over the border.
But over a little bit? Semi's in a long line moving over the border.


----------

